# 7MM-08 VS 243 WSSM



## lspence (Dec 31, 2006)

LONG RANGE / SHORT RANGE COYOTES?

I USE A RUGER M77 7MM-08 AS MY ONLY COYOTE RIFLE. THE ACCURACY IS EXCEPTIONAL. I HAVE FOUND THROUGH TRIAL AND ERROR, THAT THE LIGHTER CALIBER RIFLES ARE PRONE TO DRIFT IN A MODERATE WIND IN ANY SHOT OVER 400 YARDS. IS THERE ANY ONE WHO IS CURRENTLY SHOOTING THE 243 WINCHESTER WSSM? THE RATINGS SHOW A 4050 FPS WITH 55 GRAIN BULLET? HOWEVER I KNOW THAT SPEED IS NOT ALWAYS BETTER. THE 7MM-08 IS COMPARABLE TO A .308 JUST A LITTLE LIGHTER. I DO NOT KEEP HIDES SO I DO NOT WORRY ABOUT THE DAMAGE CREATED BY A 140 GRAIN BALLISTIC TIP. NEEDLESS TO SAY, I HAVE NOT YET SHOT A COYOTE AND LOST IT WITH THE 7MM-08.


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

Id stick with what you have unless you just want to buy a new gun then i would go for it. but it sounds like your setup is working great and you know your rifle so why start all over with something that will do the exact same as your 7mm08


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

I shoot a 223 WSSM, but I don't shoot the 55 gr bullet, I shoot the 64 gr bullet and it kicks butt on coyotes. 
I don't worry about wind drift because I try to call the animals in closer then 400 yards. 
I've owned a 7mm-08, great caliber and it shoots very much like a 308, killed lots of coyotes with both. 
I don't know that much about the 243 WSSM, anything going over 4000 fps has to be bad news on what ever it hits. 
If I was you I wouldn't worry about anything, you got a great caliber in 7mm-08 if you arn't keeping pelts.....Go get em and Happy New Years.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

How big of a hole does a 7mm-08 leave in a coyote anyways?


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

weasle414 said:


> How big of a hole does a 7mm-08 leave in a coyote anyways?


 i use a 7mm-08 with fed fusion 140grn cant remember specs off hand but they open them up good but its not so much the entrance hole but once its inside there isnt much left could be sause its a deer round!! lets just say the impact is usually the majority of movment the coyote does personally i preffer clean fast kills i dont like wounded animals guess thats my way of respecting that animal allowing me to hunt and harvest it :sniper: :run:


----------

